# Mosquito Shanty Sail!!!!



## islayer (Nov 30, 2005)

Anyone see my shanty go sailing today? I was fishing the southwest end and my shanty sailed on me all the way to the north end of the cemetery, where two nice gentleman had walked out to get it. I chased it for about a 1/4 mile or so and couldnt keep up!!! One guy in the group on the southeast end almost caught it...thanks for the effort I appreciate it. All in all the shanty must have traved about three miles!!! I drove my truck around the lake an picked it up!!! Boy was it windy!!! Pulled a few eyes on blue and silver cicada, and blue and silver jiggin rap after losing a couple of hours due to the runaway shanty!! Hopefully it will stay cold and I will see ya all out there next week with my newly aquired shanty anchors!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes I saw it and was feeling your pain. You unknowingly made me think twice about sitting up and made sure I slushed in my shanty good. Glad every thing turned out ok for you. It sounded like a freight train going across the ice!!!

Scott


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you set a new all time record for Shanty Sailing.   Longest one I knew of prior to your stellar performance was from The Cemetery to the Marina.  I tried about four years ago but my Shappel only made it about 100 yards befor it tipped over and dumped my minnows, maggots, waxworms and tackle.  That is when I started using ice anchors.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You know.........on a day when the fish are just turned off....... you could line 'em up with a good downwind run available and see who catches the best "airwave". 

A new burgeoning sport?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've seen shanty sailing on Mosquito every year for the past 4 years. I saw one make it from 305 to the causway a few years back. 

Wes


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

just curious, how heavy is your shanty? wood floor? plastic?? just wondering if I should worry to


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that was halarious not to mock u out but that was just commical


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the guy buy me had a so lo shanty and the back end of it was picking up offf of the groung.man it was very windy out their.


----------



## bellman (Dec 22, 2004)

So how do you anchor down a shanty? Saw some at Gander. Do you put holes in the floor of your shanty or what?


----------



## islayer (Nov 30, 2005)

Plastic floors 4 man. It is big and light and made a great sail!!! Sea anchors are key!!!


----------



## islayer (Nov 30, 2005)

I belive that you could or just put them in the fishig hole compartment next to the plastic or wood just so they are pressured against the shanty. After sailing today my buddy came over and gave me one anchor. I put it next to the fishing hole closest to the direction the wind was coming from. It held it no problem.


----------



## islayer (Nov 30, 2005)

I know it was funny, but I did not laugh until I had my shanty back in my hands. Although the guy I was with laughed his a off!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

At least now we are laughing with you and not at you. 

Scott


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh man, I have been there although not as far. 3 years ago I was at Buckeye lake, wind was howling and I went to check some tip ups, heard a noise looked back and there goes my shanty, I did about a 50 yard sprint and dove for my shanty and was able to catch hold of the fabric. I could hear the laughter from across the lake as I am sure it was very comical. I was lucky and didn't have to go to the other side of the lake to pick it up. Lesson learned, I anchor on windy days.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Happened to me once too...with my 7 year old daughter still in the shanty! I got out to drill more holes, had my back to the shanty, and suddenly heard screams, "DADDY, DADDY, HEEEELLLLLP." Turned around, and the shanty was sailing across the lake, trailing 2 lines and lures. Just about died chasing it down, daughter screaming the whole time!

fished-out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man...I'd have figured KSU would have chimed in by now....


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

so whats the chances a shanty could take off with you in it?? is that possible?? imaging listening to the radio having some cocoa and you start heading out to sea....hehe


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They were talking about this at the Rodmakers today. Said they were on the phone yesterday with some guy that was chasing his shanty at Mosguito  . 
Based on the description of start and finish, it sounded exactly as islayer noted. Must be GREAT to have such INSTANT FAME!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

It was windy today also ! Some one else was chasing there shanty out at Mosquito. And Ialmost lost mine. Wow !!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

If the Olympic Committee "CATCHES WIND" of this they just might start a new event.They will set up 10 shanties near the causway and let one rip from north end to see how many shanties they can knock down. The new event will be called "Shanty Bowling".Or maybe Don Webster and news channel 5 will bring back "Bowling For Shanties" for our viewing enjoyment.I was almost the first contestant this morning.Stood up in my flipover to stretch the legs and came real close to going for a parasail ride.If you think about it someone can really get hurt by a runaway shanty if they don't know its coming.........Mark


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

I also witnessed the shanty shenanigans yesterday. Amusing to say the least.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Islayer, 
Hope you're reading this...was at Skeeter today and overheard a couple of guys talking about you and your runaway shanty. I relayed that I'd read about it last night on here. Their main concern was did you get it back and that they really felt bad for you. If I understood it correctly, you finally caught up with it at or near the causeway and I told them as much. Said they felt better knowing you got it back.......!!


----------



## islayer (Nov 30, 2005)

Tell everyone I said thatnks for the concern, I am fine and two wonderful guys walked out past the cemetary and picked it up for me all in all it travelled about 4 miles...unreal!!!
Thanks again and I hope to see ya out there!!!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I keep a piece 3/8 rebar 12" long tied to a small diameter rope clamped right to my shanty. On a windy day that is the first thing I do. Drill a hole, drop in the rebar and tie her off. 
I have never seen a run away shanty but it must have been a sight. Feel sorry for you man. You must have to admit it keeps you in shape!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

man you just got to buy or build something. that really sucks. theres an old thread on here that covers every idea ever brought up on this website. ill see if i can find the link.

you really needed one out there today, conditions were perfect for shanty sailing!

consider it insurance, yes its a bit of a pain but its worth it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just got back from Christmas with my family in Ravenna and some one was telling a story thier buddies saw on sketter.I knew what they were talking about right away.They didn't know if you got your shanty back or not but I filled them in.Said it was the funniest thing they've seen in a long time.Know it will make me more cautious.Glad it turned out good.CYA on the ice.


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

islayer
As you were chasing your shanty across
the lake, did you in any way verbably threaten or use any harsh vulgar language towards your runaway shanty....I would have!
One of these days, I'm afraid we are going to see a picture of someones shanty on a milk carton?

Anyway,
www.strikemaster.com
has some nice ice anchors they're called IceLoks. You don't need to put holes in you floor with these. 
I got a pair yersterday as a christmas gift for my FishTrap.
I believe they are listed under Accessories or Safety items on their website.


----------

